

Startup Ideas Exchange / Community? - Maarius

I am looking for a portal &#x2F; community where people post and discuss startup ideas. Of course I know about HN, Quora etc. but there is too much noise. 
What I would really like should be something like:<p>- everyone can submit ideas, put them in categories, assign tags
- others can upvote &#x2F; downvote ideas
- people discuss how the first steps to executing it could work
- you would get immediate feedback and first beta users<p>Does anything like this exist?
======
mindcrime
Yes, there are a few sites out there that have aspects of that. Some are flat
out "vote on this idea" type sites, some are more focused on getting beta
user, some are for buying/selling side projects / startups, etc.

Search through the HN archives... it may take some digging, but you should be
able to find them.

Edit: here's a couple of potential interest:

[http://firespotting.com/](http://firespotting.com/)

[https://www.sideprojectors.com/](https://www.sideprojectors.com/)

[http://betalist.com/](http://betalist.com/)

[http://startupli.st/](http://startupli.st/)

and don't forget Reddit's /r/startups:

[http://startups.reddit.com](http://startups.reddit.com)

